# Nutzt Ihr das System Produktiv oder experimentell?

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

oft hört mann, dass gerade Gentoo(jünger) eher zuviel Zeit haben sollen wegen der langen Kompilierzeiten. Eine Neuinstallation (soweit nachvollziehbar) von Gentoo ist deutlich langsamer als Binär-Distriibutionen,  dennoch erscheint mir der laufende Update-Prozess deutlich einfacher als unter Binar-Distries.

Wie dem auch sei, wie ist das nun mit der Produktivität?

----------

## Ragin

Eigentlich sollte man noch SuSE6.1 anklicken, da dies fast die letzte Version war die sauber funktioniert hat  :Smile: .

Da ich meine normalen Systeme zu Hause als testing laufen habe weiss ich meist, bei welchen Paketen Probleme auftreten, wenn ich den Produktivserver update. Ansonsten schaue ich mir meist die Pakte nochmal an und installiere sie auf dem heimischen Server um zu schauen das alles so läuft wie ich es will. Dann update ich es meist auch auf dem Produktivserver.

Meist kann man ja auch ohne weiteres auf die vorherige Version Downgraden.

----------

## toskala

@ragin: ausser dem sshd *scnr*   :Wink: 

----------

## reptile

nutze den rechner privat zum daddeln und zum programmieren, aber da ich im moment regelarbeitszeiten von 7:00 bis ca. 17:00 habe, hat der rechner zwischendurch genug freizeit, auch grössere pakete mal durchzuexerzieren.

----------

## CaT

bei mir hab ich momentan gentoo erst auf meinem notebook. und da ich noch ziemlich neu bei gentoo bin, möchte ich mich da zuerst mal genau in emerge einleben damit ich das wirklich gut verstehe und auch noch in das portage system einleben. ich denke ich werde im laufe dieser einfühurng sicher noch einige probleme kriegen  :Smile:  darum hab ich net geplant das produktiv werden zu lassen.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Also mein erstes Linux war Mandrake 9...das hab ich sogar allein installiert....!  :Very Happy: 

Nunja, fands aber blöde, weil es so wie Win war. ( ich weiß, ist es nicht, aber ihr wißt, was ich meine) .

Da ich nur einen Rechner habe und ihn brauche ( zocken, Onlineshopleiten, Verwaltung etc.), mußte ich gleich produktiv werden und da ein Kumpel gern was für Opensource tut, hat er sich nen Wochenende mit mir nhingesetzt und ne Stage 1 installiert, konfiguriert etc. ich hab halt gemacht, er Anweisungen, Tipps und Einfühurngen.

Seitdem learning by doing, aber emergen kann man über Nacht und naja, daher sind diese Anti-gentoo Laberer eh irgendwie komisch...is wohl gerad son Trend, wie vorher alle Gentoo haben wollten.

Einzig was nervt sind meine Winkumpel, wenn ich mal etwas länger brauche um was zu installen oder zu fixen....!  :Wink:  Aber die hab ich auch schon fast ruhig, durch Argumente oder Ignoranz!  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Gentoo war die erste Distribution die mich entgültig von Linux überzeugt hatte.

Nachdem ich von SuSE, Debian und anderen Distris so langsam aber sicher die schn*** voll hatte kam ich endlich zu Gentoo und habe das gefunden was ich immer suchte. Ne Distri wo ich die volle Kontrolle habe, die Software nach meinen Bedürfnissen installiert werden kann und es ist hammer stabiel.

Aber sihts erst wenn man selber hatt.

Thanks Gentoo  :Wink:  .....

----------

## noergeli

Binärdistris sind ne feine Sache, vorausgesetzt man will nicht allzu produktiv damit arbeiten und legt keinen Wert darauf sein System aktuell zu halten. Denn dann fängt der Ärger erst richtig an. Das ist meine Erfahrung mit SuSI & co. 

Bevor ich zu gentoo kam hab ich mir mal ein  LFS  installiert und bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man damit sehr viel mehr Erfahrungen über den Aufbau eines Linuxsystems sammeln kann als mit einer stage1-gentoo. 

Da gentoo versprach, soetwas wie lfs mit Paketverwaltung zu sein hab ichs dann halt ausprobiert und musste feststellen, dass es am besten das Gleichgewicht an Stabilität und einfacher Administration (auch Dank des Forums) bietet. 

Seitdem nutz ich gentoo als Produktivsystem und halt mir ne Partition frei, um mir immer mal wieder Binärdistris anzuschauen. Die bleiben dann allerdings nie lange drauf, so dass ich nicht mal das als experimentell bezeichnen kann.

----------

## Deever

Ich versteh vorallem die "SuSE ist was für anfänger|Mit suse kann man kein linux lernen   !!!11"-Luser nicht. Ich hab mit ner SuSE angefangen und dann nach nicht einem Jahr das bis heute laufende Gentoo-System ohne Lesen irgendwelcher Dokumentation aufgesetzt. Nicht, daß ich unter Gentoo nix dazugelernt hätte (Gentoo hindert dich tatsächlich weniger daran, dich mit dem System zu bschäftigen), aber ca. 60% von meinem Wissen über UNIX habe ich von SuSE!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## noergeli

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ich hab mit ner SuSE angefangen und dann nach nicht einem Jahr das bis heute laufende Gentoo-System ohne Lesen irgendwelcher Dokumentation aufgesetzt.

 

Dann bist du wohl eines dieser hochbegabten Wunderkinder, wie Al Gore, der das Internet erfunden hat.   :Very Happy:  Ich hab immerhin das Installationshandbuch gebraucht, um mich mit portage, etc vertraut zu machen. 

Mal im ernst, SuSE beckleckert sich nicht wirklich mit Ruhm beim dokumentieren ihrer Distris. Und wenn nach einem simplen KDE-update X nicht mehr startet ist das alles andere als produktiv. Nicht jeder hat unix mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen und weiß auf Anhieb, wie er das in der konsole behebt, erstrecht wenn wie in diesem Fall der Download weiterer RPMs ansteht.

 *Quote:*   

> aber ca. 60% von meinem Wissen über UNIX habe ich von SuSE!

 

Da stimm ich dir zu, bei SuSE hatte ich wesentlich mehr Probleme zu fixen und die Antworten musste ich mir woanders suchen, deshalb gilt mein obiges Statement zum Thema Produktivität.

Freundliche Grüße

----------

## psyqil

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Dann bist du wohl eines dieser hochbegabten Wunderkinder, wie Al Gore, der das Internet erfunden hat.

  :Rolling Eyes:  http://www.sethf.com/gore/

----------

## ChojinDSL

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Gentoo war die erste Distribution die mich entgültig von Linux überzeugt hatte.
> 
> Nachdem ich von SuSE, Debian und anderen Distris so langsam aber sicher die schn*** voll hatte kam ich endlich zu Gentoo und habe das gefunden was ich immer suchte. Ne Distri wo ich die volle Kontrolle habe, die Software nach meinen Bedürfnissen installiert werden kann und es ist hammer stabiel.
> 
> Aber sihts erst wenn man selber hatt.
> ...

 

Das sind EXAKT meine Gedanken!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ezekeel

meine experimentelle Phase hat höchstens einen Monat aneghalten und das einzige was ich da zu experimentieren hatte war, ob ich mit einem Rechner klar komme der hauptsächlich mit Linux läuft. D.h. emails, termine, kontakte, dokumente, mp3s etc.pp. portieren. Davor hatte ich immer nur auf 2t und 3t rechnern RedHat, Mandrake oder anschließend Fedora laufen - Gentoo war aber eindeutig das System für das ich extra eine neue HD gekauft habe (um Win und Linux dual zu betreiben) und das ich sofort in mein Herz geschlossen habe. Das ist nun 6 Monate her und mir kommt es so vor als wärs erst gestern! *seufz* Mittlerweile ist Linux mein Hauptbetriebsystem und Windows nehme ich nur noch für mein Notebook, und auf meinem Hauptrechner um CS zu zocken. 

Traurig die Sache mit dem Notebook - aber ich glaube bzw. weiss, dass trotz der Begeisterung und dem großen Idealismus Linux auf einem aktuellen Notebook nie so gut laufen wird wie Windows. Ist mein erstes Notebook, hat mich 'ne Stange geld gekostet und da möchte ich noch keine experimente mit machen! Ach ja Windows läuft nie gut, nachdem ich 6 Monate unter Linux bin merke ich erst richtig was Windows für ein Müll ist - aber leider arbeitet eben die Hardware Industrie mit Windows zusammen und nicht mit Linux. Merke ich aktuell wieder an Xorg +ATI und habe ich lange genug an meiner Soundkarte gemerkt!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## reptile

dieses 'andere-distris-bash0rn' ist doch voll lame. suse-nutzer sind nicht 'dümmer', und auf 99,5% aller rechner (aus den letzten 3 jahren) läuft suse 9.1 problemlos.

probleme gibts auch mit windoof, auch unter suse kann man alles von hand konfigurieren, wenn man denn möchte. niemand zwingt irgendjemanden, unter suse die gui-konfigurations-frontends zu nutzen. 

und ne gui zur konfiguration von diensten bietet mehr sicherheit bzw. bewahrt vor fehlern besser als nano, vim oder pico. da können auch abfragen etc. eingebaut werden und bei bedarf der nutzer darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ein syntax-fehler eingetragen wurde.

und zum thema produktivität: das ist blödsinn. wenn man sich anschaut, wie viele arztpraxen immer noch mit dos arbeiten, sieht man, dass aktuell != produktiv ist. vielmehr sind updates für wichtige programme oft mehr hinderniss als fortschritt, zumindest was den durchschnittlichen anwender dieser programme angeht. oder seht ihr das so, dass mit einem aktuellen office 2003 (oder welche version auch immer gerade die aktuelle ist) vorteile gegenüber office 97 für die meisten anwender ersichtlich sind?

naja, meine ¤ 0,02

----------

## Deever

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> SuSE beckleckert sich nicht wirklich mit Ruhm beim dokumentieren ihrer Distris.

 

Oha, das war früher aber besser!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   aber ca. 60% von meinem Wissen über UNIX habe ich von SuSE! 
> 
> Da stimm ich dir zu, bei SuSE hatte ich wesentlich mehr Probleme zu fixen und die Antworten musste ich mir woanders suchen, deshalb gilt mein obiges Statement zum Thema Produktivität.

 

Früher (SuSE 7.1) lief das noch, aber ab da legte sich das Ding immer mehr Eigenschaften eines Eintag-Systems zu, ganz ala Windows: solange du es regelmäßig neuinstallierst, läufts einigermaßen. Als ich dann später von einem Susianer erfuhr, daß SuSE zwischen 8.0 und 8.1 das init-System geändert haben und die aber ohne erkennbaren Grund die Hauptversionsnummer von 7.x auf 8.x gewechselt hatten, hab ich dann den Respekt von deren Arbeit etwas verloren.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## toskala

also ich halte das mit dem experimentellen so, dass ich ne box habe die kaputt gehen darf, da ist dann eben wild alles ~x86, ich würd aber nie auf den trichter kommen unstable meinen pc hier für die tagtäglich arbeit aufzusetzen.

die wahl der distribution ist mir dabei vollkommen schnorz  :Wink:  unstable heisst halt eben genau deshalb so weils das auch ist, egal wo  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

"x86" ist doch firlefanz.

linux ist mittlerweile durch gentoo zum riesenhobby geworden, und ja,

ich bin süchtig nach dem täglichen 'emerge sync' und "~x86".

mein system ist trotz "~x86" so extrem produktiv, wie es als heimdesktop-system nunmal sein kann.

----------

## Sashman

Ich arbeite seit April mit Gentoo. Die Installation hat (bis zu dem Punkt, an dem ich eine grafische Oberfläche hatte) knapp 3 Tage gedauert. Windows war zu Beginn noch paralell installiert, aber nach 2 Wochen hab ich es von meiner Festplatte verbannt.

Den einzigen Nachteil, den ich bei Gentoo im Vergleich zu Windows sehe sind die langen Setup-Zeiten mancher Programme. Ein Windows-User aus meinem Bekanntenkreis macht sich immer darüber lustig und beschwert sich, was "Linux für ein Dreck" sei.

Naja, ich überschütte ihn, wann immer dieses Thema aufkommt, mit Argumenten, die für Linux, KDE & Co sprechen.

Suse hatte ich erst einmal probiert (6.0) aber damals waren meine Fähigkeiten ein Linuxsystem zu installieren extrem begrenzt, weswegen ich es auch erstmal sein gelassen habe.

Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt lange Zeit davor gedrückt mich wirklich mit Linux auseinanderzusetzen, aber ich bin sehr froh, mit Gentoo dieses Jahr den Schritt gewagt zu haben.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ein Windowssystem wäre auch nicht schneller, wenn man alles selbstcompilieren wollte. Aber schon daran scheitert es ja, eine einheitliche Buildumgebung wie z.B. GNU make für Linux gibt es für Windows ja gar nicht.

Wer unter Linux Binärpakete will, ist damit fast so schnell wie Windows oder sogar schneller, dafür gibt ja ja Stage 3 und GRP bzw. gleich SuSe.

ChrisM

----------

